
Ask HN: Is there any audio/video forum? I hate not being answered in forums - joalavedra
Many times when uploading questions or posts on forums end up lost in the web. Any solution on how to avoid this problem?
======
ishcheklein
How would audio/video format solve the problem though?

A lot of communities have been moving to chat platforms like Discord, Slack,
etc. They definitely help to get a faster answer.

But in any case, responsiveness depends on the community health and on how
well the question is prepared and clear.

~~~
joalavedra
I see your point on the small communities using slack, etc. Although I am also
part of some of them, it is insane the number of members, they have and the
low interaction some times (in line with your responsiveness point) I figured
that audio/video format could play a role as for users who are willing to
allocate 30min to 1hour of their time to give their opinion and get answers
straightforward

------
zzo38computer
I sometimes ask on Usenet or on IRC. IRC messages may get lost (although they
may also be answered more quickly if there are enough users); Usenet messages
are unlikely to get lost (although they may expire, someone will probably
still have a copy, and in general you can still post a follow-up message to an
expired article). But to try to more likely to get an answer, would be asking
in more than one place, I suppose. (I think that audio/video would make it
worse, though; text format would work better for these kind of things, I
think.)

~~~
non-entity
My only issue with IRC is that if I don't have something always running to log
messages, I'll lose anything as soon as I kill the client. Which means I could
ask something at night, go to bed (I turn my PC off then) and never no if
someone responded.

~~~
zzo38computer
Yes, if that the client does not itself automatically log messages, nor if the
server does, or some log bot; some people say that IRC doesn't support server
side logging, although actually it is the protocol which has no standardized
way to access it, and an implementation easily can do so (you could mention
the way to access it in MOTD maybe, or mention the relevant HELP topic in
MOTD). (Private messages probably should not be logged by the server though,
nor should messages on private channels or passworded channels, I think. Some
implementations might only support logging for permanent channels anyways; I
think I have once done that, but I lost it now.)

------
mybestaccount
Wouldn't this devolve into people asking the same questions over and over?

~~~
scott31
And even worse, you won't be able to link to previous answers

~~~
joalavedra
Truth is, how many people is actually reading previous answers? I only do on
stack overflow, and it is very time-consuming...

~~~
scott31
Are you saying that reading an answer to an old question is time consuming?

~~~
joalavedra
All I am saying is that FINDING the right answer for my particular case is. I
guess is the classic problem of too much information vs curation

------
helph67
Have you checked out Reddit?

~~~
joalavedra
Yes that would be good! Hate the experience to find the right channel or
subreddit in which you need to write + all the different rules for each
subreddit

